# day at the beach yesterday :D (pic HEAVY)



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

so after i decided george and i should take our walk alone yesterday (about a mile long walk with the prong collar for the first time n he learned "heel" ) i was loving the nice weather we were having here n asked roomy about any where with water close i could take the dogs- so we went up to a close beach in tacoma n got pics of my babies n her pooch.  enjoy!!!
















never listen to anybody that says pitbulls can't swim 








i wondered since george's daddy can't swim- if george can... well he didn't sink...








he didn't exactly swim either... 

puppy school... 








tired puppies are good puppies


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics!I think that's the first time I've seen your dogs.They're beautiful!It looks like they had a lot of fun.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

o man im jealous !!! I wana go to the beach with doggies~!
Great pix Becca glad yall had fun!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They look like they had an excellent time!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

aw man i wish we had the ocean here im green lol looks like u all had a great time!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like you had a nice day. That looks like a nice area to take the dogs out


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics looks like you all had fun.


----------



## rednose420 (Mar 2, 2010)

aww love it! my pit hasnt been to water yet so i dont know if he will swim. I wanna take him soon tho! adorable pics!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics becca...the awesome your dog was swimming haha...great lookin dogs


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

we could always use company


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

that 1st one is great! gotta love the beach.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

they must have had a great time. how was the water?


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Great pictures! Looks like they had a blast. I need to take Enzo out to the beach, but the water is too damn cold for me to go skimboarding!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

ahaha... yeah i didn't go in... too cold  i had my suit on just in case george sunk tho


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm so jealous! First, I'd love to live that close to the ocean....second, Haus wouldn't swim, he hates getting wet. Yes, he's a prissy dog.

I <3 your puppers!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Hot Sauce said:


> I'm so jealous! First, I'd love to live that close to the ocean....second, Haus wouldn't swim, he hates getting wet. Yes, he's a prissy dog. QUOTE]
> 
> yeah lacey doesn't like rain, mud or getting dirty- but she will swim her little heart out  such a good girl. this is the first time i've ever lived so close to water so i'm planning of taking full advantage. i hear there are beach days in the works with sister, her husband, me n my pups so i'm gettin excited  lots more pics n hopefully enough sun for a tan  only thing imma miss cali for... the SUN!!!


----------

